

All? of YC investments--left sidebar - dustingetz
http://www.crunchbase.com/company/y-combinator

======
webwright
This is one of those times it makes me sad that YC is so unconventional/lean
(though I understand the decision and I'm not sure I'd do anything different
in their shoes). If they hired a young/good writer whose job it was to
maintain and curate a list and profile page for each company as well as post
"where are they now?" posts for the 6 month survivors who want to be profiled,
it would be a nice SEO/awareness boon for the young companies. It would also
be a good/easy reservoir of reporter-targets (anything that helps reporters be
lazy is good, IMO).

Of course, that content/awareness/traffic would also help spread the word
about YC. I'm still stunned at how many geeks I talk to who have never heard
of it.

~~~
iamwil
On that last point, YC has no shortage of applicants. I'm not sure that I'd
worry about spreading the word if I were them either.

~~~
webwright
Really? Then I don't think you'd be running it very effectively. That's like
Apple saying, "we're selling tons of iPhones. Let's stop marketing them." Or a
better analogy is Harvard saying, "we have a lot of applicants this season--
let's not market or recruit". If Harvard said that, they'd slowly watch the
quality and quantity of their applicant pool drift towards the other ivy-
league schools that WERE marketing.

YC has a HUGE marketing advantage in PG (and his amazing and linkworthy
essays), Jessica (and her amazing book) and the success of the portfolio. But
it's not an unassailable position.

edit: Duh-- news.yc is another incredible marketing asset that YC has!

~~~
iamwil
I'm not saying don't market at all. Just perhaps there's not a need to market
in the way that you mentioned in the previous post about portfolio pages,
given pg & co can only look after so many startups per batch.

But apparently not, since pg replied saying he was working on a portfolio page
and jl is working on blog posts. I concede.

------
theycallmemorty
There is also this google doc:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1Vnl5NmZjaTBNQWlJYVozMEE&hl=en)

~~~
aaronsw
I sent him the missing Y Combinator startups from my round (Firecrawl, Memamp,
and Simmery) -- anyone else have the others?

~~~
ig1
I have most at:

[http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2009/12/analyzing-y-
combinator...](http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2009/12/analyzing-y-
combinator.html)

Although there are a few '09 ones which have gone public since my post which I
haven't got around to adding yet.

------
wensing
Now if we just had a tiny status indicator next to each ...

~~~
ErrantX
Go stick them on here; <http://startupwiki.co.uk/> and I will add a freature
to tag the startup's as dead or alive :D and have it show up here
<http://startupwiki.co.uk/investor/ycombinator>

------
roundsquare
I didn't know YC funded Reddit. Funny, given how much flack Reddit gets around
here.

------
icey
I wonder why Xobni was listed twice.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Two separate investments?

~~~
ErrantX
It's uncited but according to the Crunchbase page for Xobni [1] they (YC)
invested a further 80K in Angel funding in Dec 2006.

1\. <http://www.crunchbase.com/company/xobni>

------
justin
No mention of Kiko :(

~~~
justin
Arguably Y Combinator's greatest investment to date

